# Rent or buy resale



## paluamalia (Aug 6, 2016)

We are moving to Florida within 50 miles of WDW.  We like to stay in the DVC resorts, particularly OKW in the studio for a night or two.  It lets us relax and go to the spa, enjoy the pools, resorts, shows, etc.  and we don't have to drive home at night or when we are tired. We are both active seniors.  We also like the airport pick up/drop off options as well.  
We would reserve the stay within 6 weeks to 2 weeks prior to arriving.  In the past we have rented from owners, but we are considering buying a 150 point or so package. 
Will becoming a DVC member give us more flexibility in stays?  A contract of that size would cost about $85 a point, we use the resorts in the off season.  Even if we pay 14  a point an OKW 2 night stay would cost $280.  Renting seems a better option, or am I missing some thing?  Input would be appreciated.


----------



## Tank (Aug 6, 2016)

I would not buy, you will get so many great deals to rent with the flexibility of living so close your head will spin.

Keep a eye on the rental offered section almost all the time ridiculous deals come thru.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Aug 6, 2016)

paluamalia said:


> We are moving to Florida within 50 miles of WDW.  We like to stay in the DVC resorts, particularly OKW in the studio for a night or two.  It lets us relax and go to the spa, enjoy the pools, resorts, shows, etc.  and we don't have to drive home at night or when we are tired. We are both active seniors.  We also like the airport pick up/drop off options as well.
> We would reserve the stay within 6 weeks to 2 weeks prior to arriving.  In the past we have rented from owners, but we are considering buying a 150 point or so package.
> Will becoming a DVC member give us more flexibility in stays?  A contract of that size would cost about $85 a point, we use the resorts in the off season.  Even if we pay 14  a point an OKW 2 night stay would cost $280.  Renting seems a better option, or am I missing some thing?  Input would be appreciated.


I am 67 and bought DVC Boardwalk 100 pts 5 yrs ago and SSR 160 points 2.5 years ago. I believe you should buy especially one contract. I rent a lot of my points. My suggestion to you is to rent half your points or so. My rentals give me a bit over twice the cost of membership fees. So, renting half pays all your MFs.and the other half are in essence free. You should only wait to get an extended contract OKW hopefully loaded. 

As far as selling the way things are going with DVC all contracts are  RISING in value and in 4 years you will get your money back plus even factoring in closing costs and commission and fees. So your money is safe. 



Tank said:


> I would not buy, you will get so many great deals to rent with the flexibility of living so close your head will spin.
> 
> Keep a eye on the rental offered section almost all the time ridiculous deals come thru.




Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## paluamalia (Aug 7, 2016)

*2 thoughts*

These 2 replies are what goes on in my head when I consider buying!  

I have 3 days booked at French quarter when we make the move in October 
I'll keep my eyes out for what rental deals and purchase deals are out there.


----------



## Jason245 (Aug 7, 2016)

Why not just take a florida residents hotel stay right next to the park (but off property) for less than 100 per night.  Heck  there are almost always timeshare rentals for within 10 min of property for 100 bucks a night or less in 1 or 2 br..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## paluamalia (Aug 7, 2016)

We've done that and it's not the same...as we get a bit older there is nothing like someone else driving you home, or Driving you to your favorite restaurant, or going by boat.  It is more expensive, but worth it for our comfort and convenience.


----------



## littlestar (Aug 7, 2016)

I would not buy if you can only plan two to six weeks out  Even Saratoga will be booked, much less Old Key West.  I would just rent.


----------



## elaine (Aug 7, 2016)

if you are 6 or less weeks out, you should be able to easily rent points from a DVc member who has expiring points for $10 or less a point.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Aug 7, 2016)

IF you were to buy, under your circumstances I would buy at SSR.

MF are lower,
Contract expires in 2054, not 2042 like OKW.

So in 15 years the resale value of SSR should be much higher than a OKW.
Just a thought.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Aug 7, 2016)

Bailey#1 said:


> IF you were to buy, under your circumstances I would buy at SSR.
> 
> MF are lower,
> Contract expires in 2054, not 2042 like OKW.
> ...


As a member who has points like me you can login to the DVC Member Site. They have "last minute" availability 60 days from today. 

Many renters have their own priorities. One large renter will not rent 2 day rentals period. I don't care how small myself when I rent.

 The way Disney has been escalating existing and new resorts, prices for DVC resales have been following in turn. In addition Disney is in the process of converting a large part their hotel rooms into DVC. Owners are in a good spot.

DVC is unique amoung.timeshares and does not follow the usual rule of thumb. Only a major economic collapse will change this picture. Again I believe you should buy that resale. 

Denis

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## icydog (Aug 8, 2016)

Buy resale.  If you like Disney's Old Key West Resort buy an extended contract.  That's what I did.  I bought two of them. 

What I'm not getting is the last minute part of this. Very often there is little to no availablity last minute.  I think Disney takes them within the last two weeks to rent out through central reservations. Even within the last month, you will usually only see Disney's Saratoga Springs studios. 

I think you should do this: buy the OKW extended contract and learn to plan your short stays at least 3 months before your travel dates.  That should get you into OKW without any hassles.


----------



## presley (Aug 8, 2016)

paluamalia said:


> We would reserve the stay within 6 weeks to 2 weeks prior to arriving.  In the past we have rented from owners, but we are considering buying a 150 point or so package.



If you rent on that short of notice, you'll get really good prices from owners. I do not recommend buying if you always plan to book at 6 weeks or less.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 8, 2016)

icydog said:


> Buy resale.  If you like Disney's Old Key West Resort buy an extended contract.  That's what I did.  I bought two of them.
> 
> What I'm not getting is the last minute part of this. Very often there is little to no availablity last minute.  I think Disney takes them within the last two weeks to rent out through central reservations. Even within the last month, you will usually only see Disney's Saratoga Springs studios.
> 
> I think you should do this: buy the OKW extended contract and learn to plan your short stays at least 3 months before your travel dates.  That should get you into OKW without any hassles.


If memory serves me right dvc has the right to rent unused inventory at 60 days out. This is called "breakage" and the hoa gets a percentage back but it is a miniscule amount.


----------



## rfc0001 (Aug 8, 2016)

Regardless of whether your rent or buy, last minute reservations are difficult with DVC, which often sells out during peak demand.  The most flexibility is going to be booking direct with Disney since they take all DVC inventory at 60 days to rent out themselves.  That said, if you manage to go during non-peak times, which sounds like you have in the past since you were able to rent, then owning provides you a little more flexibility that renting, since you can just go online any time and book without waiting a few days to find a renter.  You will also own the reservation, so it's easier to add DDP, book DME, and you get the added flexibility of being able to cancel, which you can't do with a rental.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 8, 2016)

What is the average rental rate per point for DVC rentals?  Are there additional charges that are required.  

Just trying to figure out average rental rates. 

Also heading to the rental board.


----------



## elaine (Oct 8, 2016)

I would not buy until you try renting directly from owners who have expiring points. If you have trouble getting what you want, then that means you need to plan earlier. Which means that buying DVC for last minute reservations would not have worked for you either. If you can get when/where you want on multiple trips, then, you can decide whether you want to buy.
In the alternative, you could book with a FL resident or annual pass rate thru WDW, being able to canx at 6 days out, if you decide not to take a trip. For a quick overnight, I would be fine to stay at a value such as POP, AoA, etc. for under $100 per night during off season. I understand the onsite preference--me too!  Elaine


----------



## bendadin (Oct 8, 2016)

I would rent. You can already buy a discounted pass (which isn't guaranteed with DVC anyway.) When you look at the FSOT boards they are flooded with people who are trying to get something for points that are about to die. And then there are those whose points are in holding and they would rather rent out the reservation as opposed to having holding points. 

The only problem is that you don't have access to the site. It is very fluid. And you also have to know that the chance of actually sliding dates one way or the other just isn't going to happen.


----------



## djohn06 (Oct 8, 2016)

elaine said:


> I would not buy until you try renting directly from owners who have expiring points. If you have trouble getting what you want, then that means you need to plan earlier. Which means that buying DVC for last minute reservations would not have worked for you either. If you can get when/where you want on multiple trips, then, you can decide whether you want to buy.
> In the alternative, you could book with a FL resident or annual pass rate thru WDW, being able to canx at 6 days out, if you decide not to take a trip. For a quick overnight, I would be fine to stay at a value such as POP, AoA, etc. for under $100 per night during off season. I understand the onsite preference--me too!  Elaine



Buying expiring points means you are dealing with owners who typically aren't experienced, not to mention you open yourself up to more scammers claiming they have deals for you as every time you buy, it's going to be from someone different. 

If a moderate resort works for you, I would just book that through Disney.  DVC resorts sell out quickly and many seasons it's darn near impossible to find a reservation within 6 weeks.


----------



## cayman01 (Oct 9, 2016)

*Renting*

We have rented many times from DVC owners on Mouseowners. We have paid anywhere from $2-8/point for a reservation. I look for owners with distressed points or expiring reservations and make an offer. We live only 75 miles from WDW so we have all kinds of options as to when to go. The closer to the reservation or end of the month the cheaper the price gets. Good deals can be had.

 Also, Dave's does last minute reservations. Usually only SSR is available and points go for $8.

 That being said, this strategy is hit or miss. More like a " Honey look what I found for Disney this weekend!" thing. Perfect for a local. Forget about it for travelers or people that want to go at specific times. If it hits it hits . If not, oh well.

 Now, if you want to go for specific events or happenings that are popular you really need to own. There just isn't any availability. There may be points available but no rooms. You want to hit Food and Wine at Epcot? Better have it booked in advance. New Years and Christmas, same thing.

 To me it sounds like you are more likely To go when something pops on the rental board. I would go the rental route for now. Prices for DVC are high. Especially in an economy that has been staggering for a decade. If the economy heads back into recession prices will tumble and bargains will be available. No need to rush in and buy.


----------



## elaine (Oct 9, 2016)

Renting a studio in off-season at last minute rates is likely less than WDW moderate. Personally, for a late park night, I would just get a value with an AP rate. But, I would not be too concerned renting from an owner, esp. if you had a quick phone call with them.  Plus, as it's only a night or two in off-season, the financial risk is minimal. Possible that you'd get a scammer, but I'd rather risk it with $6 a point for a couple 10 point nights in a studio than pay a middleman top dollar for last minute rentals, IMHO.
OTOH, $8 via Davids for SSR is a decent deal.


----------



## paluamalia (Oct 16, 2016)

*Discount points*



elaine said:


> Renting a studio in off-season at last minute rates is likely less than WDW moderate. Personally, for a late park night, I would just get a value with an AP rate. But, I would not be too concerned renting from an owner, esp. if you had a quick phone call with them.  Plus, as it's only a night or two in off-season, the financial risk is minimal. Possible that you'd get a scammer, but I'd rather risk it with $6 a point for a couple 10 point nights in a studio than pay a middleman top dollar for last minute rentals, IMHO.
> OTOH, $8 via Davids for SSR is a decent deal.



I have not seen any specials for Oct/Nov even as low as $10 a point.  I tried to find one night for Nov 9 in a studio...OKW SSR or Boardwalk and no luck...specials seem to work better for larger units or more points


----------



## elaine (Oct 16, 2016)

I didn't consider that many renting points would not want to bother with 1-2 nights. If you have no luck renting points for last minute, then I would stay in moderates or values for a year and get someone to check DVC availabity for typical times you might go at typical notice you would have (such as at 1 month's notice) to get an idea if there would even be availability. Tjhere's no point to buy DVC if you cannot make reservations.


----------



## haras (Nov 15, 2016)

*disney rentals*

I'm sure you found the answer to your question, but I wanted to reply in case you didn't.  I find the renters with lots of points at the really sought after resorts like polynesian and grand floridian, beach club will ask $14-$15/pp.  you really only get super cheap deals from the points that will expire in 1-2 months and those tend to go for $8-10/pp. 



Sandy VDH said:


> What is the average rental rate per point for DVC rentals?  Are there additional charges that are required.
> 
> Just trying to figure out average rental rates.
> 
> Also heading to the rental board.


----------



## paluamalia (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the input.  We have decided to keep renting. I just got a studio for one night at SSR for $8.00 a point mid December.  My spouse Mary is a veteran so we can get Shades of Green in January and September, we don't go to Disney in summer, or school vacations.  We are Passholders so specials in the hotels are possible as well.  We stayed at French Quarter in October, we used SPG points at the Dolphin in November....so far so good.  
I think I would like to have the experience of being a DVC member, but it really isn't necessary.  
We probably would not stay in the the value resorts, but the moderates are ok.  
I'm looking forward to SSR, if we really like it I may revisit ownership.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Nov 29, 2016)

October and November are hard to get last minute.


----------



## BigRedNole (Jan 13, 2017)

My $0.02 on this is not to buy. I am not going to run the numbers or anything. Since you are in FL, you already of the cheap in state discount for tickets. Yes, you don't want to drive. I get that. It is easy to avoid as well. Disney transportation does not require park admission. It is free to anyone waiting there for it. I'll through this example out there for you.


Rent Wyndham Bonnet Creek for $80 a night from an owner
Uber to your destination at Disney ($10)
Use Disney transportation after that to go where ever it is you wanted to go (free)
When ready to go back to WBC, Uber ($10)
That is $100 for the day. Never have to worry about driving anywhere, still get to use the transportation, and it will still save you money...especially that huge outlay of cash just to be a DVC owner.


----------



## icydog (Jan 18, 2017)

I love owning DVC so you won't get the advice to go to Bonnet Creek from me.  

My $0.02 would be to stay in a one bedroom at OKW just once.  You'll never want to stay in a hotel room, or a studio for that matter, again! I'm not a huge SSR fan but even a one bedroom there is far superior to a studio anywhere else. 

If you buy an extended Disney's Old Key West Resort contract it's good till 2057.  The point values are terrific and the resort is just what you two seniors are looking for. I know--because I'm a senior.  I absolutely love OKW but you'd never find me in a studio!


----------

